

Don't worry about Qt, The KDE Free Qt Foundation is here since 1998 - moondowner
http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php

======
limmeau
So if Nokia decides to abandon Qt, the KDE foundation may release Qt under BSD
license instead of LGPL? Does that comfort anyone?

